# [Q] Flashing kernals and firmware? HELP... please ;-)



## evertking (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a S3 on Straight Talk. So far I have been able to flash all the d2VZW ROMs with no problem at all. So with that, would it be OK to flash kernals? I also seen ROMs that say flash x modem than x ROM. Would I be OK with doing so? Thanks.


----------

